# Stephanie zu Guttenberg 20x



## Etzel (29 März 2011)

Sie meckert:angry: bei Popstars rum, dass die sich so sexy kleiden usw., dabei ist sie doch selber hot:thumbup:!!


----------



## tiger571 (29 März 2011)

Danke, schöne Bilder


----------



## Franky70 (30 März 2011)

Heisser Feger, danke.


----------



## krawutz (30 März 2011)

Hoffentlich hat sich der 14-Jährige hier nicht ins Forum eingeschlichen.


----------



## posemuckel (30 März 2011)

Danke für die schöne Frau zu Guttenberg.


----------



## Punisher (30 März 2011)

krawutz schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat sich der 14-Jährige hier nicht ins Forum eingeschlichen.



Wen meinst du?


----------



## lisaplenske (30 März 2011)

Vielleicht ist sie die böse Stiefmutter. Spieglein, Spieglein an der Wand.......


----------



## lisaplenske (30 März 2011)

posemuckel schrieb:


> Danke für die schöne Frau zu Guttenberg.



Da hast Du recht


----------



## lisaplenske (30 März 2011)

krawutz schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat sich der 14-Jährige hier nicht ins Forum eingeschlichen.



rofl3


----------



## Etzel (30 März 2011)

lisaplenske schrieb:


> rofl3



Versteh ich jetzt nicht den Witz. Könnte mir den jemand erklären?? Wer ist 14? Der Baron, weil er wie ein Pennäler aussieht? Oder weil die Frau zu Guttenberg gegen Kinderschänder im Internet bei RTL2 agiert? Oder wie ist das gemeint? Ich bin sehr für frivolen Humor aber ein guter Witz scheint mir das nicht zu sein...


----------



## lisaplenske (30 März 2011)

Etzel schrieb:


> Versteh ich jetzt nicht den Witz. Könnte mir den jemand erklären?? Wer ist 14? Der Baron, weil er wie ein Pennäler aussieht? Oder weil die Frau zu Guttenberg gegen Kinderschänder im Internet bei RTL2 agiert? Oder wie ist das gemeint? Ich bin sehr für frivolen Humor aber ein guter Witz scheint mir das nicht zu sein...



Mensch Etzel, über Kinderschänder machen wir bestimmt keine Witze !!!!!!!

Die Antwort findest Du in Deinen Beiträgen. 29.03. "ÜberTriebene Liebe",
Stefan, 14.


----------



## Etzel (1 Apr. 2011)

lisaplenske schrieb:


> Mensch Etzel, über Kinderschänder machen wir bestimmt keine Witze !!!!!!!
> 
> Die Antwort findest Du in Deinen Beiträgen. 29.03. "ÜberTriebene Liebe",
> Stefan, 14.



Sorry, aber nicht jeder, der diesen Beitrag hier liest, hat den anderen auch gelesen. Ein kleiner Hinweis wäre nicht schlecht gewesen, denn man sollte hier immer so schreiben, dass alle den Zusammenhang kapieren. 
Dass derjenige welche in dem anderen Beitrag 14 ist(oder sich ausgibt, ist wahrscheinlich eh eine Verarschung, auf die die wohl reingefallen sind), hatte ich in dem Moment gar nicht mehr im Kopf. Aber ok, dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## bofrost (1 Apr. 2011)

danke für den bunten Mix der schönen Stephanie :thumbup:

dank an lisaplenske für die Aufklärung ,
wobei dieser Beitrag ist ein einziger schei.. :angry:


----------



## thethirdman (3 Apr. 2011)

Blaues Blut in seiner schönsten Form. Danke.


----------



## dumbas (7 Apr. 2011)

vielen Dank


----------



## klappstuhl (7 Apr. 2011)

Dann wolln wir mal hoffen dass auch alles echt ist  Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## wep (7 Mai 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Franky70 (7 Mai 2011)

Ich will von dem Babe regiert werden, verdammt! 
Her mit der Monarchie (und Merkel in den Kerker)! 

Mal wird ja wohl mal träumen dürfen...


----------



## WASSERGEIST (18 Mai 2011)

hübsche Frau,Man o Mann eine Rakete-ist sie schon.:thumbup:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 Mai 2011)

Und Er rigiert und Er rigiert​


----------



## AMUN (18 Mai 2011)

Vielleicht ist sie auch nur nee Kopie


----------



## BlueLynne (26 Aug. 2011)

süß, sexy, schön :thx: für Stephanie


----------



## fredclever (26 Aug. 2011)

Nette Bilder danke


----------



## PromiFan (10 Sep. 2011)

Saugeile Bilder von der Maus, sie hat auch ordentliche Tüten und wie es aussieht wohl kein Problem damit sie zu zeigen


----------



## alex992 (10 Sep. 2011)

einfach hot
danke


----------



## Halo1 (11 Sep. 2011)

vielen dank


----------



## wangolf (23 Sep. 2011)

Die würde ich nehmen wie sie ist  auf`m Tisch


----------



## Piccolino (24 Feb. 2012)

:thumbup:


Etzel schrieb:


> Sie meckert:angry: bei Popstars rum, dass die sich so sexy kleiden usw., dabei ist sie doch selber hot:thumbup:!!


----------



## zebra (24 Feb. 2012)

komm zurück


----------



## Etzel (29 März 2012)

aber lass ihn zuhaus den alten fälscher


----------



## SuWi (29 März 2012)

Etzel schrieb:


> aber lass ihn zuhaus den alten fälscher



Genau so ist es!
Das beste an ihm war die Stephanie, egal was sie so von sich gibt, wenn der Tag lang ist, sie sieht verdammt gut aus!


----------



## Killerplatze (30 März 2012)

Danke


----------



## volk802 (30 März 2012)

nett anzusehen


----------



## columbus85 (25 Juni 2013)

grandiose Frau! DAnk!


----------



## kk1705 (25 Juni 2013)

PromiFan schrieb:


> Saugeile von der Maus, sie hat auch ordentliche Tüten und wie es aussieht wohl kein Problem damit sie zu zeigen



 Sie hat nicht nur geile Tüten - Hintern und Beine sind auch geil


----------



## fasemann (30 Juni 2013)

nett......


----------



## taragorm (17 Juli 2013)

Wirklich sehr hübsch


----------



## pato64 (14 Aug. 2013)

thethirdman schrieb:


> Blaues Blut in seiner schönsten Form. Danke.



Oh Mann....geht's noch ?


----------

